# It has begun



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is the temporary I NEED SOUND NOW solution for the front doors. Replaced stock with Morel tweeters and Focal PolyKevlar 4". Morels have been replaced with Peeless tweeters - sweet.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's ugly, but it sounds good.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*The motley crue*

rip and tear


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Stock sub*

Hmm, I don't remember hearing much from this.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*GMC spares no expense*

Look at the awesome sound deadening. Almost 1 square foot used in the whole vehicle.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Didnt know you had a chevy truck mane...Nice Military Macaw. My father and I used to hand raise all sorts of parrots from lovebirds to conures to eclectus...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Birds are a hoot (pun intended) I have a Quaker Parrot that won't stop talking and is absolutely fearless!

Chad


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

chad said:


> Birds are a hoot (pun intended) I have a Quaker Parrot that won't stop talking and is absolutely fearless!
> 
> Chad


And this whole time I thought your son got it from you, when in fact he's just taking after the parrot.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dude, He will go " Here, kitty, kitty, kitty" The cat will come running in, the bird will then race out of the cage, perch on the door, poop on the cat, then then say " HAHAHA, Who's a good birdie? Squeek Squeeka!" His name is Squeaky Chainsaw (squeek for short)

That bird ain't right! I did NOT teach him that! This is one of many cruel "pranks" he is known for and he's only a year old. 

He's also an avian mechanical engineer, the only fastener he has not figured out how to dismantle is a nylon zip tie, I believe those days are numbered too. Craftsman could study the mechanics of his beak and make some really cool slip-wrenches!

Cheaper than Cable TV for a few months and an endless amount of entertainment!

Chad


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is our Bean:

http://www.featherforum.com/?q=image/uid/55


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Well no room over here*

Here's what I'm thinking. I have 3 XM2000Rs. they aren't just going to fit anywhere. Won't even fit under the middle seat unless I raise it 3" or so.

So I am thinking like making a panel van type deal. MDF floor to ceiling on each side and amps mounted nice in there peaking out (but able to cover them up).

Then I can put my 12's in the top firing one towards each front seat.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*The 12's*

Need to dust them off, they've been sitting for some time.

Working on fiberglassing the inside of the front console and a JL 8W7 is going to go in there.

These are Focal Audio 12's. Not going to win any SPL contest but man they are tight.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Here is our Bean:
> 
> http://www.featherforum.com/?q=image/uid/55


Stunning!

Great looking bird!

Chad


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Got some more done*

here are some pics of the doors. I am going to bold the pod mounts to the door. I am going further ant going to run some bolts from the cross brace on the outside of the door to the inner skin to stiffen it up. Even mounted to the inner skin the skin flexes A LOT.

I am going to Black Hole 5 the outer skins on both front doors.

Az - you should really try mounting those pods to the door instead of the panel. When done I am going to have 3 layers of 3/4" MDF. The last one will be dowelled so that it will have the clean look that Az has achieved.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

more pics

And here I said when I start this crap I won't cut anything.

I moved the hole opening so that it is visually more centered in the piece.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

The LCR and Focal Polykevlar 4 are going in the A-pillars. Will post more when I get them there.


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

chad said:


> Dude, He will go " Here, kitty, kitty, kitty" The cat will come running in, the bird will then race out of the cage, perch on the door, poop on the cat, then then say " HAHAHA, Who's a good birdie? Squeek Squeeka!" His name is Squeaky Chainsaw (squeek for short)


You need to video tape that and send it into Americas Funniest Home Videos. I bet you'd win, what is it 10 grand.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

chad said:


> Dude, He will go " Here, kitty, kitty, kitty" The cat will come running in, the bird will then race out of the cage, perch on the door, poop on the cat, then then say " HAHAHA, Who's a good birdie? Squeek Squeeka!" His name is Squeaky Chainsaw (squeek for short)
> 
> That bird ain't right! I did NOT teach him that! This is one of many cruel "pranks" he is known for and he's only a year old.
> 
> ...


LOL... amazing... LOL


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*LCY's and tentative sub placement*

More pics. MDF ring on floor is most likely where I am putting IB sub up front. I have a box built to set there temporarily.


----------



## joey_kev (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice!

what did you use to attach (trial test) those ribbon tweeters on the pillar?
How do they sound on the a pillar firing each other? and why is it so high?

I have a pair of aurum cantus g2si, I have them on the pillar but my installer didn't do it the angle correctly so now doesn't sound too good 
so I'm thinking to redo it myself but not sure where to mount them. what do you think?

this is how they look like now:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/joey_kev/IMG_3803.jpg


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

They are ear level, just like at home. I have the Aurum Cantus at home and love them. The LCY's are supposed to have better vertical dispersion I am still playing with them.

Moving the position even slightly makes a big difference in imaging. I haven't applied anything other than a basic xover to them so far. No time alignement or eq. Will do that last.

I used threaded rod 6-56 I think. Nut and washer inside and outside plastic on a-pillar. Same behind and in front of driver. Thought the rod wouldn't be strong enough but it was the plastic a-pillar arm that was giving. I put a screw throught the arm and into the metal pillar right behind the driver and that took care of that problem.

Soundstage is eye height.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Latest movement of the drivers.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am working on wleding some brackets to raise my 3rd seat 5 inches so I can put 2 of my amps under that seat. Will post some pics of brackets and install when done.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I love this sport of ours but man that looks like alot of work,lotsa luck wit the install


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

wow... you arent leaving the pods there are you? those things are huge...


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Wow, I have to chime in on this! What are you doing seems very unconventional to me but I am super stoked for you. I wish I had the courage to take the install as far as you and attempt what you are attempting. 

The best of luck to you and I nominate you for the first DIYMA award, "Badass installer of the month!"

Congratulations!


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

If I get it worked out the pods are staying there.

I am running into an issue with my Sony XDP4000 crossover that I can only run the ribbons down to 4khz which is too high for the Seas. I am going to move the tweeters to the mid connection and that should give me what I need but forces me into a 3-way not a 4 way. If this works 3-way is fine. If not the 4's will go in place of the 7's and the 7's will go back in the doors.

First I want to get power to the back and get my real amps in so I don't have to start from scratch when I do install them.

I need to hear the LCY's crossed over to the Seas Nextel's at 2khz in the position they are in to see if I have any diriectionality issues. If not then they stay.

Have to finish my 3rd seat risers which I will do by this weekend. That will allow me to fit two amps under the seat.

Also need to figure out how to lock the third seat down so it can't just be flipped up with the latch.

I will also bolt the amps through the floor. Using cap screws with a smooth head on top and bolt them from underneath the truck. I will then cover that with a milled piece that bolts inside the truck


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Trying to fit amps*

Made some mounts to bring the 3rd row seat up. Miscalulated since I measured how much the rear would be raised.

All fun and games.

These amps even make a Yukon XL seem small. I just LMAO when I see the "hi-end shops" able to mount amps in the seats in their "$30-50+K installations".

Ruler for scale is 18" in ticks and 21" overall.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Did you finish the door panels yet? My dad has a Chevy Avalanche and he wants me to install some gear in it. I want to remove the factory grills and replace them with a painted piece to showcase a woofer and tweeter combo. ...that is, if I can do it with minimal amount of work.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dude,
I wrecked the Yuk twice last month and broke my nose for the 3rd time in between.

It has been sitting in my backyard since. I have been so busy.

I want to shave the fuel door and have the body shop clean it up. I haven't had time to relocate it behind the tail light like I want to.

I am totally plugging up the doors as they will have no speakers in them.

I need to figure out the SEM stuff and find the right OEM match paint for the MDF on the doors. I will seal the mdf by brushing on fiberglass resin, then prime, texture and paint.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

jtholley03 said:


> Dude,
> I wrecked the Yuk twice last month and broke my nose for the 3rd time in between. It has been sitting in my backyard since. I have been so busy.


You really should get that thing reattached. You don't want to go through life looking like a cross between Barbara Streisand and Rocky.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok here is the stupid ****.

I ignored gravity. I started taking off the POS running boards that I have hated for 6 yrs but did not have the odd sized torx. Well I got further on one than the other. Just different really. Stuck in different places on the left vs. the right.

The first one I totally deattached had the brackets on. I had to get out from under and step on the board to release it from the vehicle.

Well the OTHER...
I had managed to get the brackets off the board but something (I don't remember the sequence) was still attached.

So this 5-7 foot long running board was still attached by a bolt by the front fender. And I was working on the rear most bolt. I was directly inderneath the board so that the board would block the 6 yrs of GM rust, etc while I wrenched away. Well for once I was quite efficient at wrenching away. Then gravity took to the release of the running board while I was looking straight up.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

chuyler1

Making the templates after getting the guts to cut into crapola that is made to look like plastic that is supposed to look like leather? is the biggest part.


If the avalanche is like a GMS Az or I have made them. Takes a few tries to get everything smoothed out.


----------

